# Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Moin. Nach schon Wochen der PC Suche bin ich nun hier gelandet. Ich möchste mir einen neuen PC kaufen. Und ich hoffe das ihr mich hier gut beraten können, denn ich möchste nicht mal eben 1100€ für was Mittelklassiges augeben. Zurzeit ist dieser PC mein Favorit: PC-System Core i7 930 - GTX460 - MIFcom - Gaming PC, Home Theater PC, High-End wassergekühlter PC

Mit den Komponenten:
CPU: i7-950 @ 3.05 GHZ / ich möchte die CPU auf jeden Fall noch in den Bereich 3.6 - 4.0GHZ übertakten
CPU-K: Akasa AK 967-Nero
Mainboard: ASUS P6T SE, Intel X58
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 1024MB
RAM: 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL9
Festplatte: 500GB Seagate 7200.12 16MB Cache, SATA2
Netzteil: 550W LC-Power LC6550 V2.2
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Elite 430 
Betriebssystem: Win 7 Prof. x64

Preis: 1.183,00 

Ist der so gut oder kann man da in Sachen Preis / Leistung noch was ändern`? Ich nehme Tipps gerne entgegen. Und wenn ich bei Hardwareversand einen fast identischen PC kaufe komme ich im ungefähren auf die gleiche Summe..

mfg Daniel


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Wieso ein 1366 System?
Kauf dir ein 1156 System, da kommst du günstiger bei weg und nimm auf jeden Fall ein anderes Netzteil, LC-Power ist nicht der Bringer.

Ach ja, und 1366 hat Tripple Channel, also 6GB RAM, nicht 4 reinbauen.


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Ok. Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Wieso soll ich denn kein 1366er ? Weils billiger ist oder ist der 
i5 teilweise genauso stark wie der i7-9?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Der i7 bringt dir keinen Vorteil und ein 1366 System ist nun mal teuer als ein 1156 System.
Ein i5 760 reicht völlig, 4GB RAM ebenfalls und eine GTX 460 auch, mehr Grafikleistung bringt beim Flugsimulator eh nichts.


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Ok. Danke. 
Also dann i5-760. Auf wie viel bekomme ich den den so übertaktet ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Auf die gleichen Taktfrequenzen wie auch einen i7 950.
In Verbindung mit einem Mugen 2 sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Wenn der PC wirklich nur für FSX sein soll reicht ein 1156 System locker.
Ich spiel FSX auf mid mit nem E8400 bei 3ghz und einer 8800gt mit 32fps.


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Habe bei Hardwareversand mal rumprobiert: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-760 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D LE, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3
CPU-K: Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
Ram: 6GB-Triple-Kit Corsair TR3X6G1600C8 DDR3, CL8
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 650 Watt
Grafikkarte:  Point of View GeForce GTX460, 1024MB DDR5
+ Win7 Prof 64
1.052,24 € mit Betriebssystem


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Für 1156 muss du dann wieder ein Dual Channel Kit nehmen. 

Und das NT ist auch nicht der Bringer, kauf dir ein Antec True Power.


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Dual Channel, das würde heissen 4GB ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Jop, nur 1366 kann 3 RAM Riegel ansprechen, weil er ein 3 Kanal Interface hat, 1156 und AM3 können nur 2 RAM Riegel ansprechen.
Nimm also ein 4GB Kit, 1333er mit CL7 oder 1600er, musst halt gucken, was günstiger ist.


----------



## Ezio (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Man kann schon 3 Riegel nehmen. Dann läuft einer im Single Channel, was aber nur in Benchmarks messbar ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Was aber sinnfrei ist, denn dann kann man sich gleich ein 2x 1GB Kit dazu bestellen oder eben 8GB nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Ich schließe mich den bisherigen Empfehlungen an. Noch ein paar kleine Anmerkungen meinerseits... Als CPU-Kühler auf jeden Fall den Mugen2 - P/L ist top. Bei der Graka empfehle ich die Gigabyte GTX460 1GB OC, ist sehr leise. Bei dem NT würde ich Quantis Ratschlag folgen oder wenn es sehr effizient sein soll, das Cougar GX 600W. Bei der Festplatte tendiere ich eher zur Samsung Spinpoint F3, schnell und leise und auch günstig


----------



## Ezio (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Vielen ist 8 GiB zu teuer oder sie wollen sich eine Aufrüstoption freihalten, da gibts dann einen guten Kompromiss


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*



ChrisStonehenge schrieb:


> Wenn der PC wirklich nur für FSX sein soll reicht ein 1156 System locker.
> Ich spiel FSX auf mid mit nem E8400 bei 3ghz und einer 8800gt mit 32fps.


 
Aber sicher nicht auf max?

Der FSX ist immerhin dafür bekannt, dass selbst ein Gulftown noch deutliche Vorteile bringt und er auch auf aktuellen High-End Systemen @max kaum 100% flüssig läuft, desweiteren profitiert er als eines von nur sehr wenigen Spielen davon, dass er auf einer SSD installiert wird; auch die benötigte Grafikleistung ist nicht zu vernachlässigen, vor allem, wenn man mit einer hohen Auflösung spielt


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Hardwareversand, the next one: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-760 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
CPU-K: Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
RAM: *4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9*
Grafikkarte: Point of View GeForce GTX460, 1024MB DDR5
Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Festplatte: Samsung HD103SI 1TB SATA II EcoGreen, 32MB
Netzteil: Corsair TX650W 650 Watt
Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D LE, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit (SB-Version)
+ Zusammenbau:

= 1.021,96 € 

was sagt ihr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Beim RAM kannst du den nehmen, reicht und ist günstig. KLICK
Beim Netzteil das Cooler Master oder Antec, das Corsair ist schon recht alt.


----------



## facehugger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Wenn du eh übertakten willst, dann nimm einen besseren CPU-Kühler wie den Mugen2, EKL Matterhorn oder Prolimatech Megahalems!


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Ok, nach euren Tipps: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-760 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
CPU-K: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet
RAM: 4GB-Kit GEIL Black Dragon PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7
Grafikkarte: Point of View GeForce GTX460, 1024MB DDR5
Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD105SI)
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 650 Watt (das einzige was nicht dermaßen zu hoch ist, andere lassen sich leider nicht auswählen)
Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D LE, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit (SB-Version)
+ Zusammenbau:

996,84 €


----------



## facehugger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Na dann ab mit der Bestellung


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber sicher nicht auf max?
> 
> Der FSX ist immerhin dafür bekannt, dass selbst ein Gulftown noch deutliche Vorteile bringt und er auch auf aktuellen High-End Systemen @max kaum 100% flüssig läuft, desweiteren profitiert er als eines von nur sehr wenigen Spielen davon, dass er auf einer SSD installiert wird; auch die benötigte Grafikleistung ist nicht zu vernachlässigen, vor allem, wenn man mit einer hohen Auflösung spielt



agree

ChrisStonehenge meint mit "mid" bestimmt medium details. Also ich habe die Demo mal mit Q6600@3Ghz und 8800GTS512 gespielt und das war @max. Details eine Ruckelorgie. Von daher denke ich auch, dass für max. Details und/ oder hohe Auflösung + vielleicht noch AA etc. der PC nicht schnell genug sein kann.
Ich lade mir die Demo jetzt noch mal runter und mal sehen, was die 460 nun leistet 
Über MS FlightSim 11 wird bereits gemunkelt.


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Bitte Ergebnis posten. Obwohl der FSX zu 75% von der CPU betrieben wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Nimm ein anderes Netzteil und nimm nicht den Konfigurator. Wähl die Teile, die du haben willst, manuell in den Warenkorb und dann danach den Zusammenbau. Dann hast du die Sachen, die du willst und nicht immer irgendeinen Müll dabei, den du eigentlich nicht haben willst.


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Okay. Mein Vater kam jetzt mit dem Teil hier. http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p1263_AGANDO.html
Dann da mit der GTX465; 550W Netzteil; Scythe Yasja für 1018. Mit der Begründung das ich dort nicht übertakten muss.

EDIT:Vergess ich erstmal den Link


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Die GTX 460 ist schneller, leiser und kühler als die GTX 465. Welches NT denn? Der Kühler ist unter Last sehr laut, der Mugen 2 ist da deutlich besser.
Außerdem was hat der Kühler mit nicht übertakten müssen zu tun?


----------



## facehugger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Die GTX465 würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Siehe:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 (Seite 28) - 12.07.2010 - ComputerBase

Vor allem der letzte Abschnitt! Mit Bildverbesserungen ist die GTX460 meist schneller als die GTX465 und dabei leiser, kühler und stromsparenderQuanti war wieder schneller


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Frag mich nicht. Ich bin auch lieber für HDWV. Und ich werd mich wohl auch durchsetzen.


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

CPU: Intel Core i5-760 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
CPU-K: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet
RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9
Grafikkarte: Point of View GeForce GTX460, 1024MB DDR5
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 590, ohne Netzteil schwarz
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD105SI)
Netzteil: Antec Truepower 550W 
Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D LE, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit (SB-Version)
+ Zusammenbau:
945€ 

das ist er wohl..


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Sieht doch so gut aus.


----------



## facehugger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Viel Spaß mit der Kiste!


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

immer noch nicht gekauft. Muss da noch anrufen, wegen dem Netzteil. Ich guck grad nur, was für ein Board bräuchte ich denn für nen X6 Cpu ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

für einen X6 brauchst du eine völlig neues System.... 
... und mehr Geld.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*



TrochowskiX schrieb:


> Bitte Ergebnis posten. Obwohl der FSX zu 75% von der CPU betrieben wird.


Stimmt, Grafikkarte bringt nicht viel 

Zu klären wäre auch, was wir unter max. details verstehen. Das Spiel bietet die Möglichkeit, vordefinierte Regler auf Ultrahoch zu stellen. Das sind aber noch lange nicht die max. Einstellmöglichkeiten, denn wenn man in die erweiterten Einstellungen geht(benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen), kann die Texturauflösung, Sichtweite, Verkehr etc. weiter erhöht werden und dann macht mit entsprechender Auflösung oder gar AA wohl jeder Rechner schlapp. 

Ich habe jetzt erst mal die Standard-Regler auf Ultrahoch gestellt(@1680*1050, AA off, 4xAF) und die Fps lagen meistens unter 20(fps siehe Bild 1 & 2).
Danach habe ich mal die Regler alle hochgeschraubt und dann fallen die fps auch mal unter 10, im durchschnitt so 12(Bild 3 & 4).

Edit: Bild 1 & 2 stellen eher die minimalen FPS unter Ultrahoch dar. Meistens also um ~18 fps, wenn Landschaft im Bild ist.
Mit i5 oder i7 @ 4 Ghz wirst du wohl die magischen 25 fps erreichen. Und relativ irrelevante Details kannst du zu Not ja auch noch weiter zurückfahren.


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Ok. i5.


----------



## facehugger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*



TrochowskiX schrieb:


> immer noch nicht gekauft. Muss da noch anrufen, wegen dem Netzteil. Ich guck grad nur, was für ein Board bräuchte ich denn für nen X6 Cpu ?


Bei AMD empfehlen wir wie schon gesagt eins mit 870er-Chipsatz. Ob von z.B. von Gigabyte, AsRock oder Asus ist ziemlich egal, weil die Ausstattung fast überall gleich ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Zu klären wäre auch, was wir unter max. details verstehen. Das Spiel bietet die Möglichkeit, vordefinierte Regler auf Ultrahoch zu stellen. Das sind aber noch lange nicht die max. Einstellmöglichkeiten, denn wenn man in die erweiterten Einstellungen geht(benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen), kann die Texturauflösung, Sichtweite, Verkehr etc. weiter erhöht werden und dann macht mit entsprechender Auflösung oder gar AA wohl jeder Rechner schlapp.


 
Und trotzdem sieht die Grafik so völlig altbacken aus, eben so alt, wie das Game halt ist. 
Da wird aber nichts mehr kommen, weil der Entwicklet dicht ist.


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Weitere Frage, bei dem System. Wie hoch kann ich den i5 max. hochtakten ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Das weiß niemand.


----------



## noke (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

dafür gibts im hauseigenen lynnfield how to ne ganz gute orientierungs liste:

Ein Paar Beispiele für den Intel Core i5 750 welche settings man für gewisse takte Braucht! Diese könnt ihr nur als Anhaltspunkte verwenden, da alle Chips verschieden sind!

3000 Mhz: 150 Mhz x 20 Multi 1.2v vCore 1.15v vIMC 
3200 Mhz: 160 Mhz x 20 Multi 1.2125v vCore 1.1625v vIMC
3333 Mhz: 166 Mhz x 20 Multi 1.2125v vCore 1.1625v vIMC
3400 Mhz: 170 Mhz x 20 Multi 1.225v vCore 1.17v vIMC
3600 Mhz: 171 Mhz x 21 Multi 1.25v vCore 1.2v vIMX
3700 Mhz: 176 Mhz x 21 Multi 1.28v vCore 1.2125v vIMC
3800 Mhz: 180 Mhz x 21 Multi 1.29v vCore 1.2125v vIMC
3900 Mhz: 185 Mhz x 21 Multi 1.3v vCore 1.2375v vIMC
4000 Mhz: 191 Mhz x 21 Multi 1.325v vCore 1.275v vIMC
4200 Mhz: 200 Mhz x 21 Multi 1.35v vCore 1.3v vIMC
4400 Mhz: 210 Mhz x 21 Multi 1.375 vCore 1.35v vIMC
4800 Mhz: 200 Mhz x 24 Multi 1.5v Vcore 1.4v vIMC (Singlecore)

Die grünen sind ergebnisse die ihr durchaus auch mit boxed kühlern erreichen könnt

Orange nur mit kühlern ab Coolermaster Hyper TX3 und Hyper 212 trotzdem aufpassen!

Rot nur mit high end luftkühlern (Megahalems/Mega Shadow, Noctua NH-D14) und am besten wakü!

Violett kann potenziell für eure CPU und Sockel gefährlich sein was ich keinem ohne Wakü und außer fürs benchen empfehle!

ich darf das doch kopieren oder ? falls nicht tut es mir leid

gruß NOKE

edit: fals es hilft ich hab meinen i7 860 (ähnliche cpu für 1156er sockel) auf 3.5 Ghz mit nem mugen2 mit nur minimaler spannungs erhöhung (21 x 166)


----------



## TrochowskiX (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

aber das kann ja immer unterschiedlich sein. Aber das sieht ja schon ok aus


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*



TrochowskiX schrieb:


> aber das kann ja immer unterschiedlich sein. Aber das sieht ja schon ok aus


Ja sehe ich auch so, vor allem in Bewegung in vielen Situationen sogar richtig schön. MS Flight Sim X ist nunmal eine einzigartige Flugsimulation, die alles Mögliche simuliert, sogar das aktuelle Realtime-Wetter. Und der Multiplayer soll auch nicht schlecht sein(u.a. Red Bull Air-Race).
Grafik spielt da auch eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, Hobbypiloten haben u.a. die Instrumente etc. im Blick ;D . 
Und das Spiel frisst CPU-Leistung wahrscheinlich auch nicht einfach so, da muss im Hintergund wohl doch einiges berechnen werden. Aber mit aktueller Mehrkernunterstützung/ Grafikkarte würde deutlich mehr gehen. Sehen wir vielleicht dann im MSFS 11

Edit: Die MS Flight Sim X Demo lastet nur einen CPU-Kern richtig aus, wie ich gerade festellen muss . Also mit zwei Kernen hätte ich jetzt schon gerechnet.


----------



## TrochowskiX (16. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Gibt aber einen Trick wie man den FSX auf Multicore laufen lässt. Ist was in der FSX.cfg


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*



TrochowskiX schrieb:


> Gibt aber einen Trick wie man den FSX auf Multicore laufen lässt. Ist was in der FSX.cfg


 Danke für den Hinweis, dann sind meine "Benchmarkwerte" natürlich nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## TrochowskiX (20. September 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Neue Frage. Ich habe ja weitergesucht und bin auf ein System gestoßen was mir durch einen bekannten ans Herz gelegt wurde:

Tower: Midi-Tower - Xigmatek Midgard 
Netzteil: Netzteil: 600W BE Quiet Straight Power BQT E7
Mainboard: Asus P6T SE
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-930 OC @ 4x 3,5GHz
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Speicher: 4096MB (2x2048MB) Corsair XMS3 DDR3 CL9 1600
Festplatte: 1000 GB Samsung F3
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 470 1280MB 2xDVI/HDMI
DVD-Laufwerk: Marken Dual-Layer DVD-Brenner SATA
CardReader: 15-in-1 Flash Multi CardReader
Lüfter-Kit: 2x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM KIT
Wireless-LAN: TP-Link TL-WN951N Range-Booster 300MBit PCI
Betriebssystem: MS Windows 7 Professional (inkl. Installation)

Würde das so Sinn machen? Bis auf das der i7 jetzt noch kaum gebraucht wird. Ist halt eine Zukunftsinvestition. ich möchte eig. nur wissen. Passen da komponenten überhaupt nicht rein oder sollte es so gut laufen? Wär der i7 auch so optimal gekühlt?


----------



## TrochowskiX (18. November 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Moin. Hab meinen PC immer noch nicht bestelltm, da ich unentschlossen war. Habe inzwischen weiter gesucht und bin auf das gekommen

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430
Gehäuselüftung: 4x Sharkoon Silent Eagle LED 1000
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Q schwarz, 3.5" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal
Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65
CPU: Intel Core i5-760 Prozessor 4x 2,80 GHz
CPU-K: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 470 Super Overclock 1280MB
RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM 4GB DDR3-1600 Kit (CL7-8-7-24)
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520 Bronze 520W ATX 2.2
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk
839,16 €*

gibts da noch Verbesserungen. Er ist immer noch für den FlugSimulator.


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (19. November 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Beim NT das Antec TruePower 550W. sonst passts. Wieso 4 zusatzlüfter???

mfg


----------



## TrochowskiX (19. November 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Ok. Mal gucken. Weil mir der Mugen 2 eigentlich nicht reicht. :'D
Und so viel kosten die auch nicht.


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (19. November 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

wobei reicht dir der mugen nicht? kühlung??? hab ihn selbst - die cpu ist kaltgestellt.

mfg


----------



## TrochowskiX (19. November 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Andererseits kann man ja eig. nie genug kühlen. Und sone Kühlersteuerung ist schon toll 
Habe aber ne neue gefunden:

*[FONT=Arial,Bold]Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25" 6-Kanal-Lüftersteuerung​Preis: 30,61 € 

<3

mfg 

aber denn kann man so kaufen oder ? natürlich warte ich jetzt noch auf den weihnachtsrabatt; angebote etc.
*[/FONT]


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (19. November 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

die kaze master ist gut. sonst kannst des so kaufen, bei nt halt des antec.

mfg


----------



## TrochowskiX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Moin. Ich bin wieder da. Hab meinen PC immer noch nicht gekauft. Warte jetzt schon sehr geduldig auf Sandy Bridge, genauer auf den i5-2500K
Es bleibt aber alles gleich bis auf das Mainboard und die CPU.
Also Mainboard wollte ich das GigaByte P64A-UD4 nehmen und die CPU hab ich ja oben schon erwähnt.
Meine Frage:
Macht es Sinn sich vll für das System die Corsair H70 Kühlung anzuschaffen oder reicht auch der 50€ billigere Mugen. Ich denke da für die Zukunft, denn ich denke das ich den 2500K iwann sicherlich an die 4.5 -> 5.GHZ hochtakten möchte.
Danke schonmal für Antworten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Ob di 5GHz schaffst, kann dir niemand sagen, auch obs für 4,5Ghz reichen wird, weiß man auch nicht.
Daher, nimm den Mugen 2, der reicht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## TrochowskiX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gamer PC für Flight Simulator X !*

Dann werde ich zur LuKü greifen.


----------

